# I'm looking for a VST MIDI echo/delay plugin



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 16, 2022)

I'm having a hard time finding a VST plugin that does MIDI echo/delay FX.
There are some in Ableton and one in Reason, but I would like to find one as a VST.
I've checked KVR and the Reaktor user library and haven't come up with much.
Something similar to this would be good:


----------



## rogierhofboer (Jul 16, 2022)

You could try https://www.reaper.fm/reaplugs/ choose ReaJS and use / find / create a MIDI delay script you like.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 16, 2022)

I had to watch a YT tutorial to see what Note Echo does. It's pretty versatile given its few knobs. I looked hither and yon for a similar VST offering but everything I encountered focused on "chord generation from one note", like CodeFN42's free Chordz but it lacked velocity, strumming and repeat parameters. The closest I found so far is trackbout's free Ripchord which does allow you to humanize velocity and increase note strum (the timing between notes).









Trackbout


Ripchord MIDI Chord Plugin




trackbout.com


----------



## rogierhofboer (Jul 16, 2022)

rogierhofboer said:


> You could try https://www.reaper.fm/reaplugs/ choose ReaJS and use / find / create a MIDI delay script you like.


Note: If you’re not on Windows (and not using Reaper as DAW) you’ll need

https://github.com/jpcima/ysfx 

(never tried this myself though)


----------



## GusGranite (Jul 17, 2022)

HY SeqCollection-2 does midi FX including Note Echo.


----------



## xepocal (Jul 17, 2022)

The pizmidi collection has a midi delay plugin (even has feedback!).






Download here: https://code.google.com/archive/p/pizmidi/downloads

The delay can be found in the pizmidi_x64 files, the pizjuce_x64 files are for other piz plugins.

Mac builds available, for M1 you'd have to grab the code and build the plugins yourself I believe.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 18, 2022)

GusGranite said:


> HY SeqCollection-2 does midi FX including Note Echo.


Thanks. Yes, I have the HY SeqCollection-2 and am using it for a number of things, but the MIDI FX only apply to the sequencer output. It doesn't process MIDI in. I actually wrote to the developers recently and put in a feature request to bypass the sequencer and allow incoming MIDI access to the MIDI FX.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 18, 2022)

xepocal said:


> The pizmidi collection has a midi delay plugin (even has feedback!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tried that pizmidi package before and cannot get Cubase/Nuendo to ok them. I get a warning saying that the "developer cannot be verified". Not sure how to fix that.


----------

